# My tortoise won't stop eating???



## Minho (May 10, 2017)

I have a five month old Hermann that I have had for a few weeks now. He weighs about 33 grams. I feed him every morning, I usually give him a handful of mixed greens. (About twice his size in food) and I will come back after an hour or so and all of the food is gone. I figured he was just really hungry, so I gave him more. It's gotten to the point where I'm starting to wonder if he is just trying to take in as much nutrients as he possibly can because I am giving him so much food now and he does nothing but eat. When he runs out of food he will sit in his food dish and wait until I give him more. I am worried I am over feeding him, Should I be concerned with how much he is eating?


----------



## eric joranson (May 10, 2017)

what do you mean "mixed greens"....alot of them (lettuces)have little nutritional value; being mostly water; hence more eating to feel full. Have to looked at the recommended diet under your species care sheets here? When eating a good varied diet; I would give a young tortoise as much as it will eat; add ever increasing amounts till it begins to leave a little. If he has room and is getting exercise; there is little chance of over feeding.. Is he passing stools and urinating daily?


----------



## Minho (May 10, 2017)

eric joranson said:


> what do you mean "mixed greens"....alot of them (lettuces)have little nutritional value; being mostly water; hence more eating to feel full. Have to looked at the recommended diet under your species care sheets here? When eating a good varied diet; I would give a young tortoise as much as it will eat; add ever increasing amounts till it begins to leave a little. If he has room and is getting exercise; there is little chance of over feeding.. Is he passing stools and urinating daily?


I feed him a mix of baby Swiss chard, dandelion greens, kale, tree leaves, sometimes carrots and squashs but he has trouble biting those. He is still urinating and passing stools normally. The only reason I think I could be over feeding is because when I give him water in the morning he drink almost a half cup, and when I feed him he will eat three cups of greens if I let him. That just seems like way too much to me.


----------



## eric joranson (May 10, 2017)

eating and drinking; passing waste......all good. Although I would recommend shallow bowl so he has access to water 24/7. Someting shallow but allows him a place to drink and self soak.
Growing babes need to eat. So what about his activity levels.....move around and explore his world?


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2017)

Babies need to eat, but they also need room to exercise. What size enclosure is he in? As long as he has enough room to roam the amount of food won't be a problem. As stated above, if he doesn't already have a low sided water dish available 24/7 add that in.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (May 11, 2017)

My little ones Luna(Sulcata) and Lilly (leopard) eat a ton! They are very active. Lilly especially goes through a lot of water as well. They are amazing little eaters!


----------

